# Neocogniauxia monophylla



## Tom-DE (Apr 18, 2019)

Not often found in collection...can be difficult to grow. I/C grower.
This species was found in Jamaica... Initially it was placed in the Pleurothallid group but it is closely related to Laelia.
Plant has very thin canes like Restrepia,~5" tall plant, single 2" flower on a 5"(+) spike. No fragrance.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 18, 2019)

that is lovely


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 19, 2019)

Cool. Where’d you get this from?


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 19, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Cool. Where’d you get this from?



got it from Andy P. years ago. Now I told you, I have to kill you, do I?

PS, if you don't have the condition(cool side of intermediate to cool, high humidity, very good water), I would not recommend it.


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 19, 2019)

Very nice. Great photos too. 

I have had Neocogniauxia hexaptera for years. It likes similar conditions, although I do put it outside for the summer and it seems to like that.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 2, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> Very nice. Great photos too.
> 
> I have had Neocogniauxia hexaptera for years. It likes similar conditions, although I do put it outside for the summer and it seems to like that.


I guess you can grow it outdoor in Canada if the humidity is good. I also grew a few hexaptera seedlings before I sold my collection and they were all weaker growers for me. 
Please post your N. hexaptera while it is in bloom. We don't see this genus often....


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 3, 2019)

The intensity of the color is amazing.


----------



## TrueNorth (May 3, 2019)

My hexaptera hasn't flowered for a few years. Here are some (not very good) photos of it's most recent blooming.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 3, 2019)

TrueNorth, that is great!


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

